# TUG Mentioned on National News



## Timeshare Von (Mar 19, 2006)

The other day (Thursday I think), I caught part of a timeshare discussion on Headlines News Network.  The expert was dicussing how to "safely" enter timeshare ownership, recommending against purchasing directly from developers.  She then cited this group as a valuable resource for buying timeshares from the secondary market.  They also provided the internet address for the group.

It was nice to see some positive media on timeshare ownership and how to get greater value from it through rationale purchasing decisions.

Yvonne


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, the more people know about TUG and other timeshare forums around the world, the better it is for resale values in case we want to sell.  

Of course, it will hurt the people who are looking for bargains as they will disappear.  

However, the more educated the public is, the less timeshare developers can make empty promises to uneducated buyers that exchange companies cannot make possible, even if they wanted to. JMHO.


----------

